# Wild Camping in N Yorks / Dales



## Bingo (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone know anywhere good we can stop for a night on Friday, out in the sticks somewhere a long way from any villages etc, preferably close to road access... Will be heading up to Tan Hill on Saturday just looking for somewhere in between there and Leeds for the Friday... 

p.s. we are careful and tidy campers... no mess!


----------



## free spirit (Jul 16, 2010)

it's marginally off the direct route from leeds to tan hill, but not a particularly bad detour, but there's a spot you can camp for free at on common land opposite the pub that's just down from ribblehead station at the south end of the ribblehead viaduct at the junction of the ingleton & horton roads.

from there you can get up to tan hill straight to hawes, then kirkby stephen then tan hill presuming your going by car, and there's parking by the pub, plus the pub does great pub meals, good ale, and let's you use the facilities in the morning if you're camping (providing you've been in the pub the night before) and will tell you where you can camp if you're unsure.

there are other places around but tbh I can't entirely remember where as it'd be 15 years or so since I was last doing this around this area, where as I was up by ribblehead a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bingo (Jul 16, 2010)

Bang on mate! Hope ya well =D


----------



## free spirit (Jul 16, 2010)

Bingo said:


> Bang on mate! Hope ya well =D



cool, thought that'd be about right. If that place is full, the old hill in just down the road in chappel le dale used to do camping, but last time I was there they seemed to have stopped it.

doing good ta, have fun up there


----------

